# Geese everywhere



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Was out fishing today at CC and seen a flock of geese that consisted of 55 geese. Swam right by the bank and waved at me. They were acting like pleasure boaters just cruising 10 yards out and getting tangled in my lines. I believe I know where I am headed opening morning.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I don't think it will take them long to find out....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

they always sucker in that first day, after that flocks are tough but the singles and doubles always come by for a good look


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

right now they cant fly anyway .


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Bought me some pro grade GHG goose floaters today and I've got a few picked out to kill as well!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

just remember who got you started


----------

